# Discus Filtartion and Heating?



## nemo (Apr 1, 2003)

i was thinking of using 2 penguin bio-wheel 330 in a 55gal. Is a 300watt therm ok?

thanks
Manny


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

yeah a 300 watt would be just fine. You could prolly get by with a smaller watt heater too if you wanted.


----------



## nemo (Apr 1, 2003)

how about the 2 330's penguin. is that good


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

yea that's good on the filters....check out on the heater low some heaters put out alotta heat.........i had a 300w on my 55g once and my temp stayed at 96 degrees! and that was at the lowest settings.........go with a 150w or 200w...........get a powerhead too


----------



## nemo (Apr 1, 2003)

i wonder if u can get away by having a ph at 7 with discus?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Your filtration sounds like it will be adequate, I would also suggest a lower wattage on the heater. I keep my Symphysodon at ranges from 6.0 to 6.5, and I would not recommend a ph higher than 6.5.

Here is a link for interesting reading...
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science?_ob=A...26fa448b44ad8bd


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

nemo said:


> how about the 2 330's penguin. is that good


 Should be set for that too


----------



## Puma (Jan 27, 2004)

discus IMO and IME are not the sensitive fish they once were thanks to mass-breeding in captivity.

altum angels are basically the "new" discus.

my local breeder raises his in 7.8 ph water and they thrive. to breed them, he uses a 40/60 mixture of tap and RO water.....simple as that.

www.simplydiscus.com

water changes need to be an absolute RELIGIOUS practice for you though......most hardcore discus people i talk to are doing bi-weekly changes......i dont keep them so i cant speak from my own experience with them, but they swear that doing those water changes is the key to having beautiful, lush, thriving discus.


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

nemo said:


> i was thinking of using 2 penguin bio-wheel 330 in a 55gal. Is a 300watt therm ok?
> 
> thanks
> Manny


 That sounds fine. Actually do whatever it takes to keep the water temp in the mid-eighties and the water quality as high as possible. Discus are extremely sensitive to dissolved wastes so do lots of small water changes.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

In otherwords, you can't skimp on the waterchanges.


----------

